# Most populous city in your metropolitan area (except main city)



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*Most populous city in your metropolitan area (less main city)*
-*CAIRO* = Giza: 4,780.000
-*TOKYO* = Yokohama: 3,520.000
-*SEOUL* = Incheon: 2,630.000
-*CIUDAD DE MÉXICO* = Ecatepec: 1,690.000
-*BUENOS AIRES* = La Matanza: 1,260.000
-*JOHANNESBURG* = Soweto: 1,100.000
-*LIMA* = Callao: 813.000
-*TORONTO* = Mississauga: 705.000
-*SANTIAGO DE CHILE* = Puente Alto: 648.000
-*LOS ANGELES* = Long Beach: 473.000
-*BARRANQUILLA* = Soledad: 462.000
-*PHOENIX* = Mesa: 448.000
-*VANCOUVER* = Surrey: 427.000
-*SAN FRANCISCO* = Oakland: 416.000
-*LISBOA* = Sintra: 410.000
-*BOGOTÁ* = Soacha: 396.000
-*MEDELLÍN* = Bello: 372.000
-*MONTREAL* = Laval: 369.000
-*DALLAS - FORT WHORT* = Arlington: 368.000
-*BRISBANE* = Moreton Bay: 333.000
-*SYDNEY* = Blacktown: 288.000
-*NEW YORK* = Newark: 281.000
-*CALI* = Palmira: 278.000
-*FRANKFURT* = Wiesbaden: 276.000
-*LAS VEGAS* = Henderson: 266.000
-*GDANSK* = Gdynia: 256.000
-*BARCELONA* = L'Hospitalet de Llobregat: 252.000
-*BUCARAMANGA* = Floridablanca: 252.000
-*OTTAWA* = Gatineau: 243.000
-*HELSINKI* = Espoo: 236.000
-*MIAMI* = Hialeah: 226.000
-*MELBOURNE* = Casey: 215.000
-*CLEVELAND* = Akron: 210.000
-*SAN DIEGO* = Chula Vista: 210.000
-*WASHINGTON* = Arlington: 207.000
-*MADRID* = Móstoles: 205.000
-*SEATTLE* = Tacoma: 197.000
-*AMSTERDAM* = Almere: 184.000
-*ATHEENS* = Piraeus: 176.000
-*CHICAGO* = Aurora: 171.000
-*KANSAS CITY* = Overland Park: 167.000
-*HAMILTON* = Burlington: 164.000
-*CUCUTA* = Villa del Rosario: 163.000
-*PORTLAND* = Vancouver: 158.000
-*NEW ORLEANS* = Metairie: 147.000
-*DETROIT* = Warren: 139.000
-*SACRAMENTO* = Elk Grove: 136.000
-*LYON* = Villeurbanne: 135.000
-*MÁLAGA* (Spain) = Marbella: 127.000
-*MILAN* = Monza: 122.000
-*BUFFALO* = Amherst: 119.000
-*ROTTERDAM* = Dordrecht: 119.000
-*SEVILLE* = Dos Hermanas: 118.000
-*NAPOLI* = Giugliano in Campania: 112.000
-*PARIS* = Boulogne Billancourt: 110.000
-*OSLO* = Bærum: 107.000
-*MALMÖ* = Lund: 105.000
-*BILBAO* = Barakaldo: 97.000
-*COPENAGUEN* = Frederiksberg: 92.000
-*STOCKHOLM* = Huddinge: 90.000
-*THESSALONIKI* = Kalamaria: 88.000
-*MINNEAPOLIS* - *ST. PAUL* (USA) = St. Paul: 84.000
-*MILWAUKEE* (USA) = Racine: 80.000
-*ROMA* = Guidonia Montecelio: 77.000
-*VALÈNCIA* = Torrent: 75.000
-*ST. LOUIS* (USA) = O'fallon: 72.000
-*HAMBURG* = Norderstedt: 72.000
-*HARTFORD* (USA) = New Britain: 71.000
-*GRAND RAPIDS* (USA) = Wyoming: 70.000
-*INDIANAPOLIS* (USA) = Carmel: 69.000
-*COIMBRA* (Portugal) = Figueira da Foz: 64.000
-*CINCINNATI* (USA) = Hamilton: 62.000
-*ORLANDO* (USA) = Kissimmee: 61.000
-*OMAHA* (USA) = Council Bluffs: 58.000
-*DES MOINES* (USA) = West Des Moines: 53.000


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*MADRID*
*Móstoles*: 205.000
But other big city is "Alcalá de Henares", with 199.000 inh. but with more than 245.000 really (with students, etc.)


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*BARCELONA*
*L'Hospitalet de Llobregat*: 252.000


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*SEVILLE*
*Dos Hermanas*: 118.000


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*VALÈNCIA*
*Torrent*: 75.000


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*BILBAO*
*Barakaldo*: 97.000


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Toronto:* Mississauga 668,549


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

city of orlando 170,000 people metro region 3 million


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

karim aboussir said:


> city of orlando 170,000 people metro region 3 million


Don't main city


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Wiesbaden has around 275,000 inh. in the Rhein-Main-Srea of 3.5 million ppl.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Copenhagen*:
Frederiksberg with around 92.000

If the whole *Øresund-region* is counted as one metropolitan area:
Malmö with around 280.000


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Skybean said:


> *Toronto:* Mississauga 668,549


Isn't it over 700K?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I thinks that the term municpality is more appropriate.

The most populated municpality in Paris metro (outside the central city) is Boulogne Billancourt with 109,400 inhabitants but Boulogne Billancourt is more an outer district of Paris than a real independ city inside a metroplitan area.


----------



## NorthDallas (Aug 17, 2005)

*Dallas Metro: 6.2 million

Next largest city in metro:

Ft. Worth, 675,000*


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Booyashako said:


> Isn't it over 700K?



The number I got was from the 2006 census. :dunno:


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ottawa, Ontario, Canada*:

Gatineau, Quebec, population 242,124 (2006).


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tokyo Local cities 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494369

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Booyashako said:


> Isn't it over 700K?


704,000 according to the signs on the highways into the city.


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Since everyone regards San Francisco as the main city, 

San Jose: 929,936 (yeah higher pop then SF)


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

GTR22 said:


> Since everyone regards San Francisco as the main city,
> 
> San Jose: 929,936 (yeah higher pop then SF)


Yes, but the San Jose-Sunnyvale-Santa Clara metropolitan area (1,803,643) _is_ now considered to be separate from the San Francisco-Oakland-Fremont metro area (4,203,898). 

I know, I know... S.F. and San Jose are parts of the same metro region and shouldn't be divided into two. But the same thing happened elsewhere in California; the L.A. metro is considered separate from Riverside-San B., even though the line that divides them is imaginary. 

The most populous municipality in the San Francisco metro (besides S.F.) is actually Oakland, 397,067.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

For Detroit there are two possibilities:

1. Windsor - *216,473* (though Windsor is in Canada so it technically doesn't count as part of Detroit's Metro Area as defined by the U.S. Census Bureau.)

2. Warren - *138,247* (Warren is just one of the larger inner-ring suburbs. It doesn't have a traditional city center and is basically an extension of Detroit. It peaked at about 180,000 people in the 1970's.)


----------



## SlidellWeather (Sep 11, 2005)

For the New Orleans metro...Metairie would be the second largest city. It's population in 2000 was 146,136.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Depends on the definition of 'metro' (please don't start this one, by the way)

Within the GLA boundary everywhere is officially a part of London (i.e. in a London borough), and with the exception of a couple of tiny villages on the edge of some outer boroughs everywhere is part of the continuously built-up area so is physically attached to London. There are some large towns in their own right which have been absorbed by London (e.g. Croydon, Romford), but saying where these end and London begins is impossible.

Beyond that it's a matter of where you draw the line for the metro area... I guess Reading with a population of 232,662 has a good shout.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Fremont


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

As of 2006 Oakland is at 415,492. Wow SJ has its own area, so where does that area end and SF begin? Would it go up to Palo Alto or San Mateo, gotta make things so confusing!!

Well in the case for Riverside, San Bernadino it makes sense because those are considered Inland Empire and the OC i would assume is also different. In the Bay Area's case though the whole region up to perhaps Gilroy is regarded as the BAY AREA. So two different metro's when they are so close together doesn't make much sense. Might as well make the East Bay its own metro too....


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Seattle Metro: Tacoma (196,957)
Portland Metro: Vancouver, WA (157,517)
LA Metro: Long Beach (482,618)
Seoul Metro: Incheon (2,628,000)


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chrissib said:


> Wiesbaden has around 275,000 inh. in the Rhein-Main-Srea of 3.5 million ppl.


What's the R-M-S? The Frankfurt metropolitan area? Or is it a urban area?


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

GTR22 said:


> Since everyone regards San Francisco as the main city,
> 
> San Jose: 929,936 (yeah higher pop then SF)


I think is Oakland, San Jose isnt totally metropolitan area of SF....


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> Depends on the definition of 'metro' (please don't start this one, by the way)
> 
> Within the GLA boundary everywhere is officially a part of London (i.e. in a London borough), and with the exception of a couple of tiny villages on the edge of some outer boroughs everywhere is part of the continuously built-up area so is physically attached to London. There are some large towns in their own right which have been absorbed by London (e.g. Croydon, Romford), but saying where these end and London begins is impossible.
> 
> Beyond that it's a matter of where you draw the line for the metro area... I guess Reading with a population of 232,662 has a good shout.


Er... I dont understand... :S


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

NICOSIA
urban area 270 k
224 k live in the 7 municipalities that form the city.

from the rest the biggest towns are:
Geri 6643 k in 2001
Dali 7564 k in 2007
Tseri 9000 k in 2007
Palaiometocho 7000 k in 2007


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisbon*

2,641,006 in Metro

Loures-200,000
Amadora-176,239
Odivelas-143,99
Vila Franca de Xira-133,224


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

COIMBRA

Figueira da Foz-46,000


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Er... I dont understand... :S


To put it in a simple way, everywhere in the London Metro Area is classified as being in London.


----------



## Mr.JACOB (May 8, 2005)

GDANSK

Gdynia - 250,000
Sopot - 41,000


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

For Metro Vancouver: *Surrey - 427,000*

For its size Surrey never had much of a city centre but it's currently in the process of building up its own downtown. In 10 years or so it will have a major downtown second only to Vancouver's (though it could be taller than Vancouver's), and it was just recently officially recognized as the Metro's second downtown core. Also, its current growth rates are about double that of Vancouver proper's and so it is expected to overtake Vancouver in population in the next 20 years or so. So in a few decades Metro Vancouver will likely be quite the twin-city metro.

Right now Surrey's "downtown" looks like this:








by paradigm4 at flickr.com

But in a few years it will have all these towers (with more still to come):








by Lead at SSP


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Rotterdam > Largest Metro city = Dordrecht - 119.000


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Amsterdam > Largest metro City = Haarlem - 147.000


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Pavlemadrid said:


> I think is Oakland, San Jose isnt totally metropolitan area of SF....


San Jose is absolutely part of the "San Francisco Bay Area", which is one metropolitan area.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Öresund Metro
Malmö; 281.000 inhabitants


Malmö metropolitan area
Lund; 105.000 inhabitants


----------



## shrek05 (Jun 16, 2006)

sbarn said:


> San Jose is absolutely part of the "San Francisco Bay Area", which is one metropolitan area.


As much as people on these forums like to claim the entire Bay area is one collective entity, San Jose and San Francisco are not that integrated. Yes, it may be one continuous development, but then again so is NYC and Philadelphia. People from San Jose and most of Silicon Valley don't connect that much nor claim they are from San Francisco. They really aren't that socially, culturally or economically integrated. The first thing you will hear from someone from San Jose or the rest of Silicon Valley is that they are NOT from San Francisco.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> COIMBRA
> 
> Figueira da Foz-46,000


Figueira da Foz have 64.000 inh. 

People: I don't put cities with less than 50.000 inh.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> To put it in a simple way, everywhere in the London Metro Area is classified as being in London.


But London is the main city


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

sbarn said:


> San Jose is absolutely part of the "San Francisco Bay Area", which is one metropolitan area.


San Francisco Bay Area... But Isn't San Francisco Metropolitan area... SF isn't the 100% main city. (I think)


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Yeah, it's around Frankfurt. However, cities like Wiesbaden and Mainz do not function as suburbs, but as centers for their own.


Then Wiesbaden isn't part of Frankfurt Metropolitan Area...


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

ATHENS - GREECE

Piraeus: 541.504 (2001)
Peristeri: 137,918 (2001)
Kallithea: 109,609


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Toneo said:


> - *ALICANTE* (Spain) = Elche/Elx: 225.000


Alicante y Elche forman un área metropolitana AMBAS, la ciudad de alicante no es el centro claro del área metropolitana.... Elx es una de las 2 "Main city" de ese área metropolitana....Tienes que buscar la tercera ciudad de ese area... 
PD: Sorry the spanish


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

THESSALONIKI - GREECE 

Kalamaria: 87,255 (2001) 
i guess


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Then Wiesbaden isn't part of Frankfurt Metropolitan Area...


uh ... it is ... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfurt_Rhine_Main_Area

and they do function as suburbs - you have suburban rail to frankfurt and thousands of people commute to frankfurt


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

del


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DiggerD21 said:


> If with metropolitan area is meant the agglomeration around one or more core cities, then in case of Hamburg it is
> 
> Norderstedt, 71.603 inhabitants - officially. It is directly bordering Hamburg in the north and is also connected with Hamburg's Metro-Network (U-Bahn). Rumours say that there live more than 80.000 people, but if that number becomes official, the town has to build and maintain an own general hospital and professional fire brigade instead of just relying on the nearby general hospital and fire brigade on Hamburg soil (and maintained by the Hamburg government).
> 
> ...


I put Norderstedt...


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

nothing comes close to cairo or tokyo


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Lübeck can't really be counted as part of Hamburg metro. It's like counting Bielefeld or Osnabrück to the Rhein-Ruhr or something.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

sydney = blacktown 280.000 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacktown_City


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

melbourne = casey 215,000

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_Casey


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

Blacktown and Casey are actually more populous than their resepective metropolitan area's main cities.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Velika Gorica in Zagreb metro (35.987).


----------



## Dr. Phalange (Sep 27, 2005)

Montreal's largest municipality (2nd after the municipality of Montreal, of course): Laval, with a population of 368,709.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

WINDSOR...
LaSalle population: 28,000


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Chriszwolle said:


> Lübeck can't really be counted as part of Hamburg metro. It's like counting Bielefeld or Osnabrück to the Rhein-Ruhr or something.


But there are lots of commuters between both cities and the population density in the county between both cities is one of the highest in Northern Germany (however still rather low, but that is also valid for the whole official Metropolregion Hamburg).


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

shrek05 said:


> As much as people on these forums like to claim the entire Bay area is one collective entity, San Jose and San Francisco are not that integrated. Yes, it may be one continuous development, but then again so is NYC and Philadelphia. People from San Jose and most of Silicon Valley don't connect that much nor claim they are from San Francisco. They really aren't that socially, culturally or economically integrated. The first thing you will hear from someone from San Jose or the rest of Silicon Valley is that they are NOT from San Francisco.


To say SF and San Jose aren't culturally, socially or economically integrated is plain wrong. Yes, there's some slight competition between the two, but it mainly stems from the fact that San Jose has a larger population. Some San Jose residents are bitter that they're associated with SF, because they think their larger population makes them more important. Some SF residents have a thing against SJ because technically the Bay Area is now the San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland Bay Area, and they think it's absurd that San Jose should come first on the CSA listing. The way the SJ and SF metros are divided is pretty arbitrary and absurd too. Palo Alto is in the SJ metro. neighboring East Palo Alto and Menlo Park are in the SF metro. There's a picture somewhere that demonstrates this. The dividing line between the two is literally a street running right through the middle of continuous urban development. 

The two cities are connected by continuous development and public transportation. People commute between the two, they share radio and TV stations, root for each other's sports teams, and while they don't identify as being the second city to one or the other, they both identify as being part of the Bay Area.

I'll also add that I've never met someone who actually said they're from "Silicon Valley." Pretty much no one in the Bay Area uses that term, unless they're specifically referring to computer companies/manufacturing, etc.


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

Soweto	1,708,553 is a suburb of the slightly more populous Jo-burg


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

Buenos Aires has La Matanza with 1,255,288 inhabitants


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

Pavlemadrid said:


> They are very very little municipalities...
> People:
> I put your cities tomorrow!


 hehe.....only Dali is a municipality,the others are still considered villages.
Hopefully soon they will be upgraded to municipalities


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Aurora is the largest in the Chicago area, not Naperville.

As of 2006, its population is 170,617.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

More cities!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zürich: Winterthur - will crack the 100'000 this or next year


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

techniques1200s said:


> I'll also add that I've never met someone who actually said they're from "Silicon Valley." Pretty much no one in the Bay Area uses that term, unless they're specifically referring to computer companies/manufacturing, etc.


Amen to that. I always tell people I'm from the Bay Area, and I tend to think of the Bay Area as tripolar anyhow (in which case Fremont, with a population of 210k, is the largest city).

The thing is, not many people in the world know what San Jose is (remember there are a LOT of other people in the world), and I know at least part of this by experience, since none of my family or friends (except for a few who've been to school in California) in Hong Kong know about San Jose, but many know about San Francisco. 

Similarly, weather reports are broadcast in HK of San Francisco, but not San Jose. 

In short, I agree with Tubeman, "dont go there" when it comes to defining a metro, but I'm assuming more people will be more familiar with San Francisco than San Jose or Oakland around the world.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City Metro Area - 19,231,829 

Federal District - 8,720,916 
Ecatepec - 1,688,258 <----------this is the mos populous besisdes the Federal District
Netzahualcoyotl - 1,140,528
Naucalpan de Juárez - 821,442 
Tlalnepantla de Baz - 683,808


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Metro Manila is an interesting case here. The capital is Manila but *Quezon City* is the largest in the metro. In fact there is really no *main city* here since both mentioned cities are very important in economy and politics.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

See for Brisbane below

*Most populous city in your metropolitan area (less main city)*
-*CAIRO* = Giza: 4,780.000
-*TOKYO* = Yokohama: 3,520.000
-*SEOUL* = Incheon: 2,630.000
-*BUENOS AIRES* = La Matanza: 1,256.000
-*JOHANNESBURG* = Soweto: 1,099.000
-*LIMA* = Callao: 813.000
-*TORONTO* = Mississauga: 705.000
-*DALLAS* = Fort Whort: 675.000
-*SANTIAGO DE CHILE* = Puente Alto: 648.000
-*LOS ANGELES* = Long Beach: 473.000
-*BARRANQUILLA* = Soledad: 462.000
-*PHOENIX* = Mesa: 448.000
-*VANCOUVER* = Surrey: 427.000
-*SAN FRANCISCO* = Oakland: 416.000
-*LISBOA* = Sintra: 410.000
-*BOGOTÁ* = Soacha: 396.000
-*MEDELLÍN* = Bello: 372.000
-*MONTREAL* = Laval: 369.000
-*BRISBANE* = Moreton Bay: 333.000 (2006)
-*SYDNEY* = Blacktown: 288.000
-*NEW YORK* = Newark: 281.000
-*CALI* = Palmira: 278.000
-*FRANKFURT* = Wiesbaden: 276.000
-*BRISBANE* = Logan: 260.000 (2006)
-*GDANSK* = Gdynia: 256.000
-*BARCELONA* = L'Hospitalet de Llobregat: 252.000
-*BUCARAMANGA* = Floridablanca: 252.000
-*OTTAWA* = Gatineau: 243.000
-*MIAMI* = Hialeah: 226.000
-*MELBOURNE* = Casey: 215.000
-*CLEVELAND* = Akron: 210.000
-*MADRID* = Móstoles: 205.000
-*SEATTLE* = Tacoma: 197.000
-*ATHEENS* = Piraeus: 176.000
-*CHICAGO* = Aurora: 171.000
-*KANSAS CITY* = Overland Park: 167.000
-*HAMILTON* = Burlington: 164.000
-*CUCUTA* = Villa del Rosario: 163.000
-*PORTLAND* = Vancouver: 158.000
-*AMSTERDAM* = Haarlem: 147.000
-*NEW ORLEANS* = Metairie: 147.000
-*BRISBANE* = Ipswich: 142.000 (2006)
-*DETROIT* = Warren: 139.000
-*BRISBANE* = Redland: 131.000 (2006)
-*MÁLAGA* (Spain) = Marbella: 127.000
-*MILAN* = Monza: 122.000
-*BUFFALO* = Amherst: 119.000
-*ROTTERDAM* = Dordrecht: 119.000
-*SEVILLE* = Dos Hermanas: 118.000
-*NAPOLI* = Giugliano in Campania: 112.000
-*PARIS* = Boulogne Billancourt: 110.000
-*OSLO* = Bærum: 107.000
-*MALMÖ* = Lund: 105.000
-*BILBAO* = Barakaldo: 97.000
-*COPENAGUEN* = Frederiksberg: 92.000
-*THESSALONIKI* = Kalamaria: 88.000
-*MINNEAPOLIS* - *ST. PAUL* (USA) = St. Paul: 84.000
-*MILWAUKEE* (USA) = Racine: 80.000
-*ROMA* = Guidonia Montecelio: 77.000
-*VALÈNCIA* = Torrent: 75.000
-*ST. LOUIS* (USA) = O'fallon: 72.000
-*HAMBURG* = Norderstedt: 72.000
-*HARTFORD* (USA) = New Britain: 71.000
-*GRAND RAPIDS* (USA) = Wyoming: 70.000
-*INDIANAPOLIS* (USA) = Carmel: 69.000
-*COIMBRA* (Portugal) = Figueira da Foz: 64.000
-*CINCINNATI* (USA) = Hamilton: 62.000
-*ORLANDO* (USA) = Kissimmee: 61.000
-*OMAHA* (USA) = Council Bluffs: 58.000
-*DES MOINES* (USA) = West Des Moines: 53.000

J


----------



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

Swarzedz or Lubon in the Poznan area.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Stockholm = Huddinge, pop: 92 000 
Helsinki = Espoo, pop: 235 000


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't know Sintra got 400k+ inhabitants


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I didn't know Sintra got 400k+ inhabitants


It's a amazing data but it's true...


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Amsterdam - Almere 183.485


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually,
San Francisco(Main City) 825,000
*San Jose(Secondary City) 989,000*
Oakland(Secondary City) 416,000

LOL


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Marseille main city with 826 000, aix-en-provence secondary city with 141 000.
Lyon main city with 470 000, villeurbanne secondary city with 135 000.


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

Denver - Aurora (297,000)
Minneapolis - Saint Paul (287,000)
Las Vegas - Henderson (266,000)
San Diego - Chula Vista (210,000)
Washington, D.C. - Arlington (207,000)
Sacramento - Elk Grove (136,000)


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

JayT said:


> See for Brisbane below
> 
> *Most populous city in your metropolitan area (less main city)*
> -*CAIRO* = Giza: 4,780.000
> ...



man this list is absolutely deficient... athens has many municipalities not just in metro but inside the city of athens with more than that:
-*DES MOINES* (USA) = West Des Moines: 53.000
i can see only pireas on this list... hno:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I didn't know Sintra got 400k+ inhabitants


Sintra city is very small but it has a huge area and includes all suburbs in the west of Lisboa including Queluz - also didn't know that first...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

tk780 said:


> Denver - Aurora (297,000)
> Minneapolis - Saint Paul (287,000)
> Las Vegas - Henderson (266,000)
> San Diego - Chula Vista (210,000)
> ...


Aurora & Denver form a metropolitan area... Denver isn't the main city totally...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

pierretoulouse said:


> Marseille main city with 826 000, aix-en-provence secondary city with 141 000.


I wouldn't say Aix-en-Provence is in the metro of Marseille


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

ovem said:


> man this list is absolutely deficient... athens has many municipalities not just in metro but inside the city of athens with more than that:


What? I don't understand nothing...
I only put a metropolitan city for main city... Why Atheens more? :crazy:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

pierretoulouse said:


> Marseille main city with 826 000, aix-en-provence secondary city with 141 000.


Marseille & Aix-en-Provence form a metropolitan area... Isn't the Marseille metropolitan area... I only put the third city....


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Actually I'm wrong: Aix is surely in the metro of Marseille, too close not to be in its metro; it was just in my mind: it's a so different city from Marseille... but obviously that has nothing to do with metro areas


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ Before I was searching information about it & "Aix" isn't in Marseille metropolitan area....


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Aurora & Denver form a metropolitan area... Denver isn't the main city totally...


Denver is very much the core of the metropolitan area. Aurora is nothing but a big, boring suburb. There is nothing of consequence in Aurora. 

It is definitely not a binary metro like Dallas-Ft Worth or Minneapolis-St.Paul


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

mohamedia is a pretty rich suburb of casablanca it is the largest surburb 18 miles north east of casablanca population of about 200,000 people in mohamedia


----------



## ElCrioyo (Apr 16, 2007)

Newark is fucki*g far from NYC(30 Mins by car)...wtf?why not Yonkers, NY(right next to north NYC) or Jersey City, NJ(right next to west NYC)


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

GTR22 said:


> Plus if you have really been to SJ, its not really a city that can have its own classification, its mostly a suburban area with a large high tech sector. Even Oakland is more distinguished looking than SJ so to me, I think SJ should be part of the SF metro...


What are you talking about? San Jose is like Oakland at the core, but wrapped in suburbs instead of being bounded by hills and water.


----------



## Raul Neto (Nov 6, 2007)

ovem said:


> man this list is absolutely deficient... athens has many municipalities not just in metro but inside the city of athens with more than that:
> -*DES MOINES* (USA) = West Des Moines: 53.000
> i can see only pireas on this list... hno:


São Paulo (Guarulhos, more than 1.000.000), Rio de Janeiro (São Gonçalo, about 900.000), Belo Horizonte (Contagem 500.000) and more...


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

ovem said:


> man this list is absolutely deficient... athens has many municipalities not just in metro but inside the city of athens with more than that:
> -*DES MOINES* (USA) = West Des Moines: 53.000
> i can see only pireas on this list... hno:


Its not my list - I just added to it.

See first page & first post.

J


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Mississauga is NOT metro Toronto.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

vancouverite/to'er said:


> Mississauga is NOT metro Toronto.


Metro Toronto no longer exists. Mississauga is in the Greater Toronto (Toronto metropolitan) area.


----------



## tocoto (Jan 18, 2003)

For Boston:

Worcester city 172,000
Providence city 175,000
Cambridge city 105,000 (in ~7 sqmi)


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

The Hague --> Zoetermeer (120,000inh.)
Eindhoven--> Helmond (87,000)
Utrecht--> Nieuwegein (62,000)
Breda--> Oosterhout (53,000)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

ElCrioyo said:


> Newark is fucki*g far from NYC(30 Mins by car)...wtf?why not Yonkers, NY(right next to north NYC) or Jersey City, NJ(right next to west NYC)


No one says Yonkers and Jersey City are not in NY metro area; simply Newark is the biggest municipality of MA, and the thread wanted to list just these last ones (as you can see in the list for every main city just one 'suburb' is listed)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

pierretoulouse said:


> Lyon main city with 470 000, villeurbanne secondary city with 135 000.


Villeurbanne is a really weird case, infact Villeurbanne is a part the core of Lyon urban area.
Inner Lyon is formed by Lyon and Villeurbanne.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I just noticed for Paris the most populous city is Boulogne Billancourt: I thought it was St. Denis or maybe Melun or Mantes-la-Jolie


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Aurora & Denver form a metropolitan area... Denver isn't the main city totally...


I thought Aurora was mostly suburban in nature. There are a few of these large suburbs, like Mesa, Tempe, Fremont, Plano, Irving, Rancho Cucamonga, Arlington etc.

cities like Long Beach, Anaheim and Santa Ana are more (job)centers on their own rather than bedroom communities.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

outinleftfield said:


> I'm from Toronto, Canada. The biggest suburb would be Mississauga, at nearly 700 000.
> 
> Sorry, didn't see the earlier post. But Mississauga most certainly IS part of thr census metropolitan area. Has been since the early 1970's!


That really changes how big I thought Toronto really was Missisauga shouldn't really be part of the metro area as it's too suburban.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

I live in Dallas, so the next city would be Fort Worth, but it is also considered the main city as well.....so....Arlington or Plano


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> Of course. Isn't Metro Toronto technically Old Toronto, Scarbourough, North York, East York and that's it- 4.5 million. Greater of course includes the 700 000 ppl in Missy, Markham, Oakville, Vaughn, Richmond Hill- 6.4 million??



"Metro" was the term used to describe the two-tiered municipal government of Toronto that existed between 1954 and 1998.

You are confused because they used the term "Metro" when describing the "_Municipality of Metro Toronto_" created to enlarge the tiny old "city" boundaries, which was just _part_ of the Toronto CMA (what we generally refer to as the "metropolitan area" )

The Toronto CMA has always included Mississauga, or whatever constituents of it that existed before the creation if the City of Mississauga.



KGB


----------

